
Apple patented a way to keep people from filming at concerts and movie theaters - taylorbuley
http://qz.com/718939/apple-patented-a-way-to-keep-people-from-filming-at-concerts-and-movie-theaters-on-their-phones/
======
kentbrew
Infrared cut-off filter to the rescue:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared_cut-
off_filter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared_cut-off_filter)

------
brudgers
Discussion of news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000574)

